

Ask HN: Side projects: How do you find people to work with? - arfrank

How do you go about finding new people to work with?<p>I'm interested in finally playing out some ideas that I have been working on myself, but don't really have the contacts to fully and successfully work them out.<p>I'm wondering how you went about starting to make connections and establish a group of collaborators online.
======
integermonkey
Who says you need collaborators just to start a side project? Start the
project yourself, drum up some interest in it, and see who comes to you.

------
nir
Might interest you: <http://collabfinder.com/>

------
derwiki
If you're in the Bay Area, come to iamelgringo's Hackers and Founders meetup
(<http://www.meetup.com/Hackers-and-Founders/>)

------
arfrank
I am also obviously looking to collaborate. So feel free to contact me at my
username @ gmail dot com

------
csomar
contribute on forums or communities like HN, you'll notice good hackers that
have free time, you can then ask them

